# need help.. should I buy this 280ZX?



## Blue81z (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey all, I am looking to buy a 1981 280ZX 2 seater 5spd. I live in Canada, and the car came from Nevada 2 years ago and has never seen a winter. It has alot of miles, 172,000 miles (275,000km) The body is almost immaculent but has a tiny bit of rust at the very bottom/inside of both fenders and quarter panels. It also has rust on the firewall behind the battery and under the battery, and when you open the doors and look on the inside of the fender at the top.

It is missing a couple of interior pieces, most of the interior look dirty and old and should be replaced. The engine idles perfect, and it drives just as great. But it is leaking oil. If you stand on the driver side and look just above the oil pan on the block you see oil. What could be causing that leak? One of the pulleys is making alot of noice, I cant figure out which one.

Overall the car is very nice, It belongs to a guy I know from school, his dad collects and restores old mustangs, chev's etc. but this car was in good shape, it was a toy. Anyway, they are getting rid of it and he wants $5000 canadian for it.

I am concerned about the miles on it. He was orignally asking $6000, now $5000, I feel it is worth no more then $4000 tops. What do you guys feel this car is worth? Imagine an almost showroom Datsun from the outside, with a very bad interior, and alot of miles. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Blue81z (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some pictures of the car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe $2000 Canadian, tops. If all the oil leak and pulley noise issues were fixed. I'd expect to pay no more than $2000 for a similar car , with a turbo, in the U.S. Sadly, it's not turbo (unless you just didn't mention that) so it''s worth even less from a collector standpoint. The mileage is in line with the model year, maybe a bit less. Looks nice, but looks aren't everything. I'd say approach this car at your own risk.


----------

